# Hermiston, Renfrewshire Dec '08



## Fraz13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well seen as this one is really local to me I was a bit concerned about doing a report but here it is anyhoo.

I have watched this place fall into disrepair for a good few years but what I found today was quite sad.

Ok its only a house and I never went inside but there is reason.

The owner/tennant has lived here all his life, but he is in hospital or a home now but supposedly has life rent on the place so it cant be touched till he dies, so its been left to rot untill then. 

I remember a good few years ago a few old cars sitting just outside the front door with weeds growin over the top of them. Nxt time I saw the place the cars were burnt. There now gone and the place is all boarded up.

A few months back this place was deffinately still fully furnished and I assume it still is. This is the reason I wouldnt try and find access. 

Some pics





































As I went closer to the garages to have a nosey, the roof of a car came into sight, I started to get excited as I'm car daft but to my amazement it was a bloody Rolls Royce  Most pleasant discovery I have ever made


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 14, 2008)

This is amazing,I bet you nearly had a heart attack when you saw the motor !!, so sad to hear of the tenants plight,lets hope the place does not get trashed,you showed great restraint not getting interior shots,and for that i salute you


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 14, 2008)

Absolutely agree with IFTStorm there...it would be a shame to see it damaged as it's a gorgeous house.


----------



## lost (Dec 14, 2008)

A house near me used to be like that, quabbles over who inherited the house I think, but it just had an Austin Metro in the garage.


----------



## Random (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic place, I'd love a house like that. Sad story behind it though.


----------



## sparky1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

that house is gorgeous, I love old big houses.
Would love to be able to see what it is like inside.


there is a big house like that near where my dad lives that i used to love, it was all run down and rotting with a field sized front garden over grown to the max.

according to me dad and old man used to live that alone with no family or friends, except one young boy in his teens who would go visit him everyday and hang out with him and help him with things.

then one day they where driving along a motorway in his mini and a truck driver to busy playing with his radio drove over it and killed them both instantly.

when they went into his house they found it was full the the max with antique's all adding up to thousands of pounds maybe even millions.

and apparently all of a sudden cousins and all sorts of family suddenly appeared on the seen.

i think he left all the stuff to the young lad in his will but cause he was killed too, the 'family' got it all.

last i heard the house was just boarded up and left, I haven't been to it for years, as im not quite sure were a bouts it is,

i only saw it as a child driving past it with me dad.

would love to go back one day and find out.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 16, 2008)

Whilst it is a tragically human story, I can't help but hope that when the old boy does eventually shuffle off, that the owners ensure that the house is restored to its former glory, and it doesn't just continue to deteriorate.


----------



## t5tuc (Dec 16, 2008)

great story mate not far from me


----------



## dave (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats a fine looking house the guy must be well off what with a roller in the garage too.


----------



## Twisted Nerve (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice find Fraz, like the Roller!


----------



## Fraz13 (Dec 18, 2008)

I wish I had hung about a bit longer to get more of a look about, I would have loved a good look about the car to see what kind of condition it was in, the dash is cracked pretty bad going by the pics and I never managed to check ot the milage. Although I'm usually the one panicking that someones watching, it was Mel that freaked me out by running up to me saying someone was coming behind us lol I got some pics and we left.

As I said, from what I understand the old boys still with us and its still his house. OK he aint lived there for a good while but still, I respect its his and I or anyone else shouldnt be prowling about it.

The neighbours seem to be on the ball as well so I didnt want to cause any concern with me being spotted in the grounds.


----------

